# Eldar Society and Culture



## Shadiq (Mar 28, 2010)

I want to learn more on the Eldar Society, how they function, day to day lives, etc. I know some, such as the "paths" that each Eldar take, but beyond second hand information, I don't know much.

Does anyone have any links to databases, or recommended reading in which I can learn more? 

If possible, I would really want to learn more of the Biel-tan. 

Thank you! ^^


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Warhammer_40k_Wiki


http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Isn`t there a book written from an eldar`s perspective?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Isn`t there a book written from an eldar`s perspective?


as far as i am aware, no, there isn't one written entirely from the eldar's perspective.

CP


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

There was a book by C. S Gotto called "Eldar Prophacy" However its awful and turns eldar into a group of suicidal lavish pleasure seekers 

The older eds had a bit of eldar fluff in, but most of its in the newish codex. There is very little on the craftworlds themselves other than things like the dome of the crystal seers and the spirit stone pool. I would really like it if it was explained how craft worlds work, power themselves and are self substaining. 

Beil- tan is for the most part a military base. The eldar their believe that winter has fallen on the eldar but spring will soon return. They are determined to rebuild the old empire and can not stand orks. However they also hate mon-keigh or humans, whom they view as primitive savages at best.

Later this year they are releasing an eldar series in the same vein as the HH series called path of the warrior so there may be some interesting revelations in that series


----------



## Shadiq (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh, thanks for all of the useful and interesting information!

Quite a bit of information, but not quite as much as I expected. Though, can't be too surprised that there is a lacking in non-military info in Warhammer. 

And I was considering reading Eldar Prophecy, but if it's that bad, I might pass. Shame. : /


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

C. S Gotto does not tend to make light reading from the couple of books i read from him, it takes a lot of effort i find.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

CaptainLoken said:


> C. S Gotto does not tend to make light reading from the couple of books i read from him, it takes a lot of effort i find.


I find keeping the book open with my left hand and using my right hand to face palm the best means of reading his..."work."


----------



## Shadiq (Mar 28, 2010)

My, didn't realize his books were that bad. :<

Are there any books that have an Eldar as a character, if not entirely from their perspective that any of you would recommend?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I think your best bet is to wait for the upcoming Eldar series by Gav Thorpe.

_Path of the Warrior_, _Path of the Seer_ and _Path of the Outcast_.

The first one is out in July officially I believe (although that means you can get it throughout June).


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

hailene said:


> I find keeping the book open with my left hand and using my right hand to face palm the best means of reading his..."work."


I agree there. I spent most of my time reading it screaming "WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT! THESE ARE NOT ELDAR!" He appears to have gotten them confused with The Drow from the various D&D campaign settings. 

To be honest I think the Eldar are perhaps one of the easiest races to customise when it comes to their culture. They have a very few fundemental tennants and everything else is pretty much topping as far as fluff goes.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

But like some of the other BL books what the old fluff was they change to new stuff, or just don't listen to the current fluff. When in one book a spacemarine get shot loads of times and lives (similar to fluff) then in the next one they die like little pansies. Though i'm sure there are a few that one agree with the pansies statement on SM's


----------



## Shadiq (Mar 28, 2010)

New books huh? Wonderful! ^^ 

Do you know who the authors are?

*silently prays Dan Abnett*

edit:

*goes back and see's that the author has been posted already*

How embarrassing... >.<


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

don't hold your breath thorpe is not the best out there, and hes screwed up stuff before. I'm hoping as they have had no real time restraints to rush out the new ones are going to be good


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe not, but then Abnett and Mcneill also arn't the best out there, but they still produce decent novels. 

Thorpe's addition to the ToL series was good though, both _Malekith_ and _Shadow King_ were good reads. I have high hopes for the Eldar series.


----------

